# Altes Lenkrad geht wird nicht erkannt! kaputt?



## Memono (4. April 2008)

Guten Tag,

habe mal mein altes Lenkrad das Thrustmaster Force Feedback Racing Wheel USB, wieder hervorgeholt.
Das letzte mal (9Monate) als ich das Lenkrad benutzt habe, hat es funktioniert.

Doch jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass Windows XP das Lenkrad nicht mehr erkennt?! Also nicht einmal "unbekanntes USB-Gerät". 

Ich habe schon alles von dem ich einigermaßen Ahnung habe ausprobiert , um es wieder zum Laufen zu bringen, doch vergebens...

Das heißt:

-Neuesten Updates
-Neuester Chipsatztreiber
-In der Regestry rumgespielt...
-Alles möglichen Arten des Einschaltens (nach dem Starten von Xp einschalten, davor einschalten, USB davor/danach anstecken...)

NICHTS 

Habe keine Lust mir ein neues Lenkrad zu kaufen, genau jetzt wo ich mir meinen neuen PC geleistet habe ...

bitte um Hilfe


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

ich hatte das Lenkrad auch einmal...bis ich es zwei mal zur Reperatur einschicken musste...irgendwann hab ich dann die Kohle zurückbekommen, aber egal.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob das Lenkrad eine Betriebs-LED hat? und schon mal einen anderen USB Anschluss am PC ausprobiert?

Hast Du die Möglichkeit, dass Lenkrad probeweise an einen anderen PC anzuschleißen?


----------



## Memono (4. April 2008)

Also wenn ich das Lenkrad ans Netzteil anschließe verändert sich die benötigte Kraft zum Drehen des Rades...

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Lenkrad selber noch funktioniert, jedoch die USB Connection irgendwie kaputt ist !?

Habe es schon an einem anderen PC ausprobiert, jedoch an einem alten , der weder Updates noch sonst irgendwas drauf hat.

Ich schau mal ob ich es an einem aktuellen PC noch anschließen kann, befürchte aber dass das gleiche rauskommen wird.

Wenn du schon solche Probleme hattest , aber ich finde so ist es ein sehr gutes Lenkrad.


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

Ich fand das Lenkrad sehr gut, hätte es gerne zum dritten Mal reparieren lassen, aber die wollten halt nicht mehr 

Versuch mal alle Treiber vom Lenkrad zu deinstallieren, sodass der Installationsmanager von Windows sich meldet, wenn Du es anschließt, würd ich ihm die Treiber von der Original Treiber CD geben.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob das so beim Lenkrad war, dass man die Treiber installiert, bevor man das Lenkrad anschleißt, damit Windows da nicht seine eigenen installiert, schau mal ins Benutzhandbuch wenn Du es noch hast.


----------



## Memono (4. April 2008)

Gleich das erste Problem: Habe weder die Treiber CD noch ein Benutzerhandbuch hier; ist alles in meinem verloren gegangen 

Aber man muss die Treiber zuerst installieren.
Dann steht nach der installation da, dass man die Windows Treiber INstallation nun starten kann, jedoch kann ich dass nicht weil Windows nichts erkennt.


----------



## push@max (4. April 2008)

Memono schrieb:


> Habe es schon an einem anderen PC ausprobiert, jedoch an einem alten , der weder Updates noch sonst irgendwas drauf hat.



Kam den da wenigsten der Windows Installationsmanager?

Wenn nicht, vermute ich, dass irgendetwas am Lenkrad defekt ist.


----------



## Memono (4. April 2008)

Nein da kam auch nichts...

Kann man selber irgendetwas machen ?; das Lenkrad geht ja eig noch , nur die USB verbindung is im **** ^^


----------



## push@max (5. April 2008)

Okay, du könntest einen neuen USB Stecker dranlöten oder anklemmen, aber bevor Du das tust...haste vielleicht noch Garantie drauf oder sind die Unterlagen auch weg?


----------



## Memono (9. April 2008)

Ich habe die Ausgangsspannung auf der Platine vom USB gemessen.
DAbei kamen etwa 0.6 V raus , was wohl "etwas" zu niedrig ist.

Daraus denke ich kann man schließen, dass auch ein neues USB Kabel nichts mehr bringen wird...

Das Lenkrad ist 4-5 Jahre alt^^, da ist nix mit garantie


----------

